# Thread of Intrest



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I am planning to begin a new RP but due to the success, or lack thereof, of my previous attempts at being a GM I decided to poke around for a bit of interest before throwing one out there.

I'm basically playing with three ideas and I will put up a taster of them all. If anyone likes the ideas, doesn't like the ideas or thinks something should be changed please let me know. Anyway, here goes.

*Idea 1*

You are a doughty sailor, a rover of the seven seas. You have many years as a mariner on great ships and small, on sailing boats and warships. Your trusty cutlass has slain many brigands and strange creatures of the deep.

You are five days out of Port Blacksand, crew aboard the good ship _Sunfish_ under the experienced command of Captain LionHeart, when the pirate ship strikes. Beneath a leering, sharp-toothed figurehead is her name - the Troll. Dozens of pirates swarm across the rails and although you fight valiantly the crew is no match for the pirates and you are soon at the mercy of the black-hearted pirate crew.

*Idea 2*

Having no gold or martial wealth, the people of Oyster Bay thought themselves safe from raiders attacking their village. But several weeks ago, while most of the men were out at sea fishing, the Lizardmen of Flame Island, long thought wiped out, kidnapped several young men.

Among those taken by the beasts were your friends. You come together with the village elders and the others that are brave enough to go after their friends. Knowing it is only a matter of time before the Lizardmen strike again the elders send you on your way as quickly as possible, equipping you with little more than an old sword and a pack of provisions you are given boats and pointed in the direction of the cursed abandoned prison island that is home to the one they call the Lizard King.

*Idea 3*

Winters in northern Balansia are always cruel and bitter. The snow falls thick and icy wind blows hard, chilling everyone to the bone. For the past few weeks you have been hired by a merchant called Big Jim Moonshine to protect his trading caravans as they roll their way slowly north to the frozen outposts.

When the shrill call of a hunting horn breaks the silence you hurry to where Big Jim sits upon the leading cart. He sends you ahead and upon reaching the outpost at the base of Icefinger Mountains. You arrive at a scene of ugly carnage. The snow is red wit blood and all the simple wooden huts are smashed and burned down. Six men lie dead, their bodies slashed, their axes at their sides in the snow. There is nothing you can do for the unfortunate Northmen. Upon returning to the caravan Moonshine promises you a purse of gold if you hunt down the creature that attacked the outpost. If you do not, his business will be ruined.


So any feedback on these ideas and things you don;t like about any of them please do say.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

good ideas so far,how about you try an rp from a different point of view. instead of making them men why not make them skaven,lizardmen or dwarfs.there are alot of human/space marines about and a fantasy rp with a different race would be quite a change.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

None of the above ideas are set in the Warhammer Fantasy world. Because A) I don't know very much about it and B) I want to create something new


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

idea 2! i <3 lizardmen  i always try to sneak them in as PCs or NPCs in my D&D campaigns


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yeh but fantasy in general is usually containing similar races and usually shown from human point of view except for novels of course.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I see your point SoA and it is a good one. However i feel i can be most realistic when writing from the viewpoint of something I am myself. I will of course leave the option open for people to be a race of their choosing but only in a few cases.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

true,very true. after a few observations of this forum there just might be a few orks amongst our ranks


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Only two voters?

I have a pretty detailed storyline for all of these (something my previous rp's have been sorely lacking) and it;s sad to see tat none of them have managed to pique anyone's interest.

What put people off these ideas?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Well my first is that I'm already involved in a lot of RPs, both here and on other sites.

My second, honestly, none of them really strike a chord with me, I don't feel the desire to create a character when I look at the ideas, which is what I always look for in an RP :/


----------

